# Blossom pics...



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Blossom being good lol.xxx:ilmc:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

pretty pretty puppy 
Hope you have a good night


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ahhhhh what a little treasure! She's gorgeous. 

Karen x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a pretty puppy.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Ahh, What a poppet!
She looks really similar to Kipper in the last picture!
Pip X


----------



## Sunfires79 (Aug 20, 2011)

How sweet!!!!!
Beautiful blossom


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a little cutie!! x


----------



## tinal38 (Aug 8, 2011)

What a sweetie! She's lovely.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Tammy and Lilya - Blossom is gorgeous and you are both lucky to have such a pretty puppy  XX


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is so cute, have fun.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

She's lovely


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics she so cute thanks


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Blossom is so pretty! I do love her name,it seems to suit her too x How was your night last?


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Blossom is so pretty! I do love her name,it seems to suit her too x How was your night last?


ahh much better night, Blossom didnt make a peep most of the night. I think I woke to one little squeak so went down 3.30am and let her out....she did a wee and a poo yay or so I thought lol. Blossom went into hyper mood so we played for 30mins and then we calmed for 15mins. I put her back i crate and went back to bed but she cried. We went down and 7am and she had pooped in her crate!! Cleaned it all out and put her back whilst we had breakfast, more cries. Gave Blossom her breakfast and took her ouside again for wee, had a play for about an hour then back in crate so I could wash and dress, she cried and pooped in crate again! doh! Think its when she stresses out. She seems fine in crate if she is very sleepy but not if she is not in the mood for sleeping. Oh well Im sure each day we will make progress.
Thankyou for your comments. :ilmc: xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blossom is very cute .... she really suits her name too... 

Lovely puppy ... I could cuddle her for hours


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics, lovely cute Blossom.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Stay cool Tammy, it's like having a baby again, but the phases are quicker


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so many beautiful babies on here!!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Super pics, I like the second one where the teddy is bigger than her and looks like her too!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Super pics, I like the second one where the teddy is bigger than her and looks like her too!


lol, thats her favourite, she chews it like mad, wrestles it and flicks it all over the place! xxx


----------

